# Cyclist crashes in Long Valley, critical condition



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Bicyclist in Critical Condition After Suffering Head Trauma, Cops Say - Police & Fire - Long Valley, NJ Patch


----------



## Mike679 (Jan 28, 2011)

I live on West Valley Brook Rd a few hundred yards up the hill from where she went down. My wife and daughter were actually at the end of our driveway and saw her pass by right before it happened. Sounds pretty serious. Hoping for the best for her and her family.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Mike679 said:


> I live on West Valley Brook Rd a few hundred yards up the hill from where she went down. My wife and daughter were actually at the end of our driveway and saw her pass by right before it happened. Sounds pretty serious. Hoping for the best for her and her family.


Was it on the long descent/climb between Frog Hollow and Beaver, or was it on the upper flatter part?

Reports say she wasn't wearing a helmet. Good reason to put on a brain bucket...


----------



## Tewks (Aug 3, 2013)

This is right around the corner from where I grew up and now ride. Hope that everything is ok. Mike, I sent you a PM


----------



## Mike679 (Jan 28, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Was it on the long descent/climb between Frog Hollow and Beaver, or was it on the upper flatter part?
> 
> Reports say she wasn't wearing a helmet. Good reason to put on a brain bucket...


It was on the hill between Frog Hollow and Turtle Back/Beavers. A friend of ours that's a nurse went down there when the police were there, but the ambulance had not yet arrived,and according to her it wasn't pretty. That stretch of road can be kind of sketchy. I find myself going up that hill more than going down.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Yikes. I hope she recovers fully and wish her all the best.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with Allison Schmitt.

Hopefully she fully recovers and advocates for the use of helmets.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Any updates? This stuff never makes the news and well when I do hear it always hope to hear something positive?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

NJBiker72 said:


> Any updates? This stuff never makes the news and well when I do hear it always hope to hear something positive?


The last comment under the article, posted by the editor on 9/17:
As of 5 p.m. Monday, Allison was still in critical condition, according to Atlantic Health.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Good news!:
Hospitalized Long Valley Bicyclist Released, 'On the Mend' - Police & Fire - Long Valley, NJ Patch


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Definitely good to hear. Sounds like a full recovery is possible. Very refreshing to hear this.


----------

